# get dwa license in harlow essex?



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

anyone had to get dwa license in harlow at all out there?

i'm wondering is it expensive?

was it hard work? 

i looked into general license but believe it changes depending on your council office?

thanks for your time


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

tel's viv's said:


> anyone had to get dwa license in harlow at all out there?
> 
> i'm wondering is it expensive?
> 
> ...


You need to email them to obtain an application and further information.

[email protected]

Taken from here:

Dangerous Wild Animals


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> You need to email them to obtain an application and further information.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


lovely thanks


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

The cost does vary as I found out when asking about the same thing.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/540924-licence-how-much-each-year.html


----------



## tel's viv's (Mar 8, 2010)

i only want a dwarf cayman croc

lol what dwa you got?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

DWAL is DWAL the cost is the same weather you want a cobra a croc or a tiger. as long as your set up fits the bill you shouldnt have any issues


----------

